
Transgender in Iran - ycombinete
https://qz.com/889548/everyone-treated-me-like-a-saint-in-iran-theres-only-one-way-to-survive-as-a-transgender-person/
======
zyxzevn
Reminds me of this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia7fUQXskvA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia7fUQXskvA)
How Vice chooses ..

~~~
ycombinete
hah, I love that video. The title is very much in line with that. But the
story itself is quite interesting!

